# Hello from Lithuania



## Justin 3 (Sep 25, 2018)

Hello, my name is Justinas and I am a professional composer from Lithuania, I have been working as a composer for 6 years. Decided to try this forum out  

I compose Cinematic, Orchestral, Electronic, Rock, Pop music


-- 
Best Regards
Justinas


----------



## Erick - BVA (Sep 25, 2018)

Justin 3 said:


> Hello, my name is Justinas and I am a professional composer from Lithuania, I have been working as a composer for 6 years. Decided to try this forum out
> 
> I compose Cinematic, Orchestral, Electronic, Rock, Pop music
> 
> ...


Hi there! Welcome. 
Love Lithuania! Spent about 4 months there about 8 years ago (Kliapeda). Beautiful town. 
Good luck


----------



## Michelob (Sep 25, 2018)

Hi Justinas, welcome !


----------



## Justin 3 (Sep 26, 2018)

Sibelius19 said:


> Hi there! Welcome.
> Love Lithuania! Spent about 4 months there about 8 years ago (Kliapeda). Beautiful town.
> Good luck


Wow, nice Thanks


----------



## starise (Oct 1, 2018)

Welcome!


----------

